# Ulysse Nardine Pocket Watch



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

A good buddy gave me this watch as a retirement gift.It's a Ulysse Nardine pin set watch,18 size,silver case.It was originaly sold in Montreal Canada from the Savage Lyman Co. store.This is just a guess I think it was made around 1890 the serial no. is 4707.Any help with jewel count the date when made would be a great help.I will have to start looking for a proper minute hand.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

1890 should be ok as manufacturing date. I count 15 jewels.

A really wonderful watch!

Andreas


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is some info I found.The Watch is older than the 1890 date I thought if you look at the gear's you will see what is called wolf's teeth they were used in earlier made watches.Savage Lyman & co was around from 1867-1878 they sold mainly things made of silver like tea set's,silverware and I guess watches.They went into banhrupcy in 1878 so that sort of give's me a year.Here is a print of the inside of the store of Savage Lyman & co.link

http://www.mccord-museum.qc.ca/scripts/large.php?accessnumber=M979.87.438&zoomify=true&Lang=1&imageID=141082


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow that is truly beautiful - congrats on the watch amnd making it to retirement - so how you filling up your days now?


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Stuart

It's only been a few months since my last day at work.One thing it is less stress I worked for a city and the politic's got bad the last few year's.I got some property up in Montana I live right now in Calif.When the weather get's better I will go up and put a well in.Do a little at a time until I get a house built on it.I should start hitting some of the large NAWCC show's mite find some good finds.I mite even do some traveling.Thought about getting another job but that don't stay in my mind long.I will do some backpacking I did one trip along the coast of calif only place to go durring the winter.

Mike


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey RiverRat,

You always seem to get such beautiful watches. If you don't mind my asking, what's the gold ring around the bow?


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Shangas

All I can tell you is the gold ring is solid and it slide's on the bow.I wish I knew what it was.Shangus have a nice Christmas.


----------

